# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  آخرین خبر: تاکید داریم که سهم سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور بصورت قطعی اعمال شود

## mpaarshin

تاکید قانون برسهم 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور - کنکور

بچه ها اینو بخونین ������ فکر کنم اینا هیچ جوره بیخیال نمیشن یعنی چند ماه نخوندیم واسه نهایی دیگه هیچ کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم هیچ کاری صد سال هم بخونیم تاوان اون چند ماه رو نمیتونیم بدیم

----------


## biology115

واقعا متاسفم واسشون ...

امیدوارم تاوانشو پس بدن ...

----------


## Am111r

لعنتتتتتتت :Yahoo (13):

----------


## mpaarshin

up

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها به دیوان عدالت فشار بیارین تورو خدا نامه ای چیزی بدین یکاری کنن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

چرا هی اخبار تکراری میذارید ؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> چرا هی اخبار تکراری میذارید ؟


جدیدترین خبره

----------


## biology115

نه داداش اگه سنجش خودسر عمل کنه

منتظری همینطوری سکوت نمیکنه ...

----------


## ehsan7777777

کاش حداقل جلوی اون دیپلم مجدد غیر مرتبط رو نگرفته بودن ...!!!

تا همین چند وقت پیش ، فکر می کردیم که ترمیم میاد و خوش خوشونمون می شه ...

اون که نیومد .... هیچ ....  مابقی شانسامون رو هم ازمون گرفتن...!!!

نمی دونم واسه کدومش باید غصه بخوم...!!!

----------


## mpaarshin

> نه داداش اگه سنجش خودسر عمل کنه
> 
> منتظری همینطوری سکوت نمیکنه ...


این نماینده مجلسه ربطی به سنجش نداره مجلس بگه تاثیر قطعیه یعنی ابهام رو رفع کنه دیوان هیچی نمیگه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> جدیدترین خبره


عین همینو من دیروز هم خوندم !

----------


## mpaarshin

> کاش حداقل جلوی اون دیپلم مجدد غیر مرتبط رو نگرفته بودن ...!!!
> 
> تا همین چند وقت پیش ، فکر می کردیم که ترمیم میاد و خوش خوشونمون می شه ...
> 
> اون که نیومد .... هیچ ....  مابقی شانسامون رو هم ازمون گرفتن...!!!
> 
> نمی دونم واسه کدومش باید غصه بخوم...!!!


ختم کلام اینه که شما هیچ راه جبرانی نداری

----------


## mpaarshin

> عین همینو من دیروز هم خوندم !


لینک دیروزشو بده

----------


## biology115

خب مجلس که هنوز نگفته

تا یه ماه دیگه هم نمیگه

پس هنوز تاثیر در هاله ای از ابهامه ...

----------


## yasin76

منطورش ازاین خبره اینه توقانون گفته تاثیرقطعی توقانونه آمده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> لینک دیروزشو بده


خبرگزاری تسنیم - تاکید قانون برسهم ۲۵ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور/ مجلس ابهام قانون را پاسخ می‌دهد

----------


## biology115

دوستان یک کلام ختم کلام

تا جلسه مجلس چیزی معلوم نیست ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> خبرگزاری تسنیم - تاکید قانون برسهم ۲۵ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور/ مجلس ابهام قانون را پاسخ می‌دهد


اینم مال امروزه دیگه لامصب ساعتش ۶ صبحه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اینم مال امروزه دیگه لامصب ساعتش ۶ صبحه


مهم اینه که جدید نیست ! بعد از این منتظری اولتیماتوم داده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

> مهم اینه که جدید نیست ! بعد از این منتظری اولتیماتوم داده


خبر اونم بده ندیدم

----------


## khaan

ایشون اگه تاکیدش به اون کار رو حفظ کنه ما هم تاکید به این کار خواهیم داشت: 

شکایت از سازمان سنجش در صورت استنکاف از حکم دیوان عدالت اداری

----------


## امیر ارسلان

کد وضعيت

كارت پايان خدمت
1

داشتن كارت‌ معافيت‌ دائم (كفالت، پزشكي،‌ ايثارگران‌ و موارد خاص).
2

مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت بدون غیبت (پزشکی، کفالت و سایر ...) در مدت اعتبار آن
3

 متولدين سال 1354 و قبل از آن، اين  قبيل مشمولان بايد پس از اعلام قبولي و در زمان ثبتنام كارت معافيت دائم  (معافيت سني عنايت مقام معظم رهبري) را ارائه نمايند
4

دانش آموزان سال آخر دوره متوسطه یا پیش دانشگاهی که به صورت پیوسته مشغول به تحصیل بوده و تا تاریخ 1395/06/31 در سنوات مجاز تحصیلی فارغ التحصیل می‌شوند.
5

فارغ التحصیلان مقطع متوسطه (دارای  مدرک پيش دانشگاهي) به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا 20 سالگی به صورت پیوسته و  حضوري (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسال و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اینکه وارد  غیبت نشده باشند
6

دانش آموزانی که قبل از سن مشمولیت  (18 سالگی تمام) موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی به صورت حضوری یا غیر  حضوری (داوطلب آزاد) شده باشند، به شرط نداشتن غیبت.
7

مشمولان دوره متوسطه يا پيش  دانشگاهي که در سنوات مجاز تحصيلي به عنوان دانش آموز رسمي فارغ التحصيل  شده و داراي برگ آماده به خدمت بدون غيبت بوده که تاريخ اعزام آنان سپري  نشده باشد.
8

متولدین نیمه اول سال 1345 و قبل از آن به شرطی که تغییر سن نداده باشند.
9

کارکنان وظیفه (سربازان در حال  خدمت) بدون غیبت اولیه داراي مدرک پيش دانشگاهي حضوري و پيوسته (دانش آموز  رسمي) به شرطی که در مقطع کارشناسی و بالاتر پذیرفته شوند
10

کارکنان وظیفه‌ای که خدمت دوره ضرورت آنان تا تاریخ 1395/06/31 به پایان می‌رسد (این دسته از افراد باید به هنگام ثبت نام در دانشگاه، گواهی یا کارت پایان خدمت ارائه نمایند).
11

طلاب علوم دینی دارنده مدرک دیپلم  یا پیش دانشگاهی دارای معافیت تحصیلی حوزه. به شرطی که مرکز مدیریت  حوزه‌های علمیه یا مرکز مدیریت حوزه علمیه خراسان یا اصفهان تأیید نمایند  که طلبه قادر است ضمن اشتغال به تحصیل در حوزه به موازات آن در دانشگاه نیز  تحصیل نماید، با همان معافیت تحصیلی حوزه، اشتغال به تحصیل وی در دانشگاه  بلامانع است. بدیهی است هر موقع که حوزه علمیه معافیت تحصیلی طلبه‌ای را  خاتمه یافته اعلام نماید، ادامه تحصیل وی در دانشگاه منوط به اجازه سازمان  وظیفه عمومی و صدور معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاهی است. اینگونه دانشجویان برای  ثبت نام در هر ترم تحصیلی باید موافقت نامه حوزه علمیه مربوط را ارائه  نمایند.
12

کارکنان پایور شاغل رسمی در نیروهای مسلح با ارائه گواهی اشتغال به خدمت و موافقت از سازمان مربوط برای ادامه تحصیل.
13

دانشجویان انصرافی در صورتی که در  سقف مجاز سنوات تحصیلی اوليه ، موضوع تبصره 1 ماده 33 قانون، انصراف داده و  همچنین از تاریخ انصراف آنان در دانشگاه و رشته قبلی تا زمان پذیرش در  دانشگاه و رشته جدید بیش از یکسال سپری نشده باشد. مضافاً مشروط به اینکه  قبلاً (از تاریخ 1390/08/22 به بعد) از امتیاز یک بار انصراف استفاده نکرده باشند
14




بچها کدوم مال منه که پارسال کنکور دادم و الان دفعه دوممه؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> ایشون اگه تاکیدش به اون کار رو حفظ کنه ما هم تاکید به این کار خواهیم داشت: 
> 
> شکایت از سازمان سنجش در صورت استنکاف از حکم دیوان عدالت اداری


احسنت

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

تاثیرقطعی میمونه شمابریدسراغ ترمیم بهتره دوستان

----------


## saj8jad

> کد وضعيت
> 
> كارت پايان خدمت
> 1
> 
> داشتن كارت‌ معافيت‌ دائم (كفالت، پزشكي،‌ ايثارگران‌ و موارد خاص).
> 2
> 
> مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت بدون غیبت (پزشکی، کفالت و سایر ...) در مدت اعتبار آن
> ...



به نظرم شماره *6* چون شما هنوز 20 سالت تموم نشده و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو هم داری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> به نظرم شماره *6* چون شما هنوز 20 سالت تموم نشده و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو هم داری


7 چی پس؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saj8jad

> 7 چی پس؟


به نظرم شماره *7* واسه کسایی هستش که الان مشغول به تحصیل در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی هستن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> به نظرم شماره *7* واسه کسایی هستش که الان مشغول به تحصیل در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی هستن



کسی که بالای 20 سال داره و چندمین باره که کنکور میده چی ؟  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> کسی که بالای 20 سال داره و چندمین باره که کنکور میده چی ؟


فکر کنم شماره *3* ، بازم دقیق نمیدونم داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.psy

> 7 چی پس؟


اونایی که دومین بار کنکور میدن هفت هستش..شما هفتو بزن...

----------


## Dr.ali

"...من معتقدم خداوند در جهنم جایی دارد که در آن به یک نفر به اندازه ده ملیون انسان عذاب وارد میکند...و آن جایگاه جایگاه *وزیر آموزش و پرورش* است که مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم روی زندگی ده ملیون انسان تأثیر میگذارد."                                   شهید رجایی

دلنوشت خودم!
کاش امروز چندین شهید رجایی در امور مربوطه داشتیم! :Yahoo (12):

----------


## biology115



----------


## Fawzi

*یعنی من توی این کشور خیری ندیدم 
اولین بار خبرو از20و30شنیدم اما خبری ک معلقه و مثل پشه سرگردونه تو هوا چه ارزشی داره؟
بخدا دیوونه شدم نفهمیدم تاثیر برداشته شد ...؟...برداشته میشه ..؟..در شرفه ؟...**یا کارکنان مجلس مشغول کارند مزاحم نشوید** !!!* :Y (452): 
*ای کاش رهبر همه کاره کشور بود ... اگه ما ی ذره امنیت و ارامشم داریم از صدقه سر ایت الله خامنه ای ست  . کجایند انان ک خدمت به مردم را سرلوحه کارشان قرار میدهند؟هعی.*.

----------


## INFERNAL

> *یعنی من توی این کشور خیری ندیدم 
> اولین بار خبرو از20و30شنیدم اما خبری ک معلقه و مثل پشه سرگردونه تو هوا چه ارزشی داره؟
> بخدا دیوونه شدم نفهمیدم تاثیر برداشته شد ...؟...برداشته میشه ..؟..در شرفه ؟...**یا کارکنان مجلس مشغول کارند مزاحم نشوید** !!!*
> *ای کاش رهبر همه کاره کشور بود ... اگه ما ی ذره امنیت و ارامشم داریم از صدقه سر ایت الله خامنه ای ست  . کجایند انان ک خدمت به مردم را سرلوحه کارشان قرار میدهند؟هعی.*.


تکبیر    :troll (6):

----------


## m.jafari1990

یعنی واقعا فکر میکنین این طرح رو لغو میکنن ؟ بیخیال یکم منطقی باشید هم وزیر علوم هم اموزش پرورش هم مجلس 4 ساله وقت گذاشتن رو این قانون حالا با رای دیوان بیان بکن چشم ما کلا از اول اشتباه کردیم ؟ قول میدم تا عید مجلس جواب نامه وزارت علوم رو میده و تاثیر قطعی رو اعلام میکنن

----------


## lili96666

چه خوب. خداکنه لغو نشه

----------


## Fawzi

> تکبیر    :troll (6):


 :Yahoo (52):  :Yahoo (52):  :Yahoo (52):  :Yahoo (52):  :Yahoo (52):

----------


## Saeedt

به قول یه آخوندی که جدیدا ممنوع التصویر شده ن ق و ی ...دم انتخابات ک میشه گزارشگرای صداسیما ۹۰ درصد مصاحبه شونده هاش راجع به انتخابات خانمای بی حجابه ولی بعد انتخابات....تا کارشون گیره جوون ایرانی با حجابو بی حجاب فرقی نداره کارگر و پولدار و کشاورز همه یکسان.......تحصیلکرده مملکت دانشجوی ایرانی ...دریغ از تک مشکلی که از منو خونوادم حل شده باشه منم جزئی از این کشورم بخدا...وقتی نامردی به این وضوح تاثیر معدل رو ک ۹۰ درصد ب سود بچه پولدارای غیر انتفاعیه رو تو صحن مجلس تصویب میکنن تنها کاری که میتونم بکنم اینه که همون یک ساعتی که وقتمو میگیره برای رای دادن و انتخابات رو بشینم خونه بخونم شاید تو همون یه ساعت فرمولی چیزی حفظ کنم شاید یک هزارم جبران ضرری که آموزشو پرورش و نماینده مجلس به سرنوشت و آیندم زده جبران شه یک هزارم از تاثیر معدل کم شه شده عدالت به تمام معنا داره اجرا میشه تو مملکت واقعا خیر ببینین که دارین خیر میرسونین به منو امثال من ...خداخودش رحم کنه فقط خودش....

----------


## magicboy

> چه خوب. خداکنه لغو نشه


ناموسا تو فک کردی معدلت خیلی خوبه؟
.
.
.
چن خط نوشتم پاکشون کردم...

----------


## lili96666

گفتم ی چیز متفاوت بگم :Yahoo (4): بودن نبودش واسه من خیلی فرق نداره نمره هام از 19تا19/5فقط زمین دینی 18/75.

----------


## Fawzi

> به قول یه آخوندی که جدیدا ممنوع التصویر شده ن ق و ی ...دم انتخابات ک میشه گزارشگرای صداسیما ۹۰ درصد مصاحبه شونده هاش راجع به انتخابات خانمای بی حجابه ولی بعد انتخابات....تا کارشون گیره جوون ایرانی با حجابو بی حجاب فرقی نداره کارگر و پولدار و کشاورز همه یکسان.......تحصیلکرده مملکت دانشجوی ایرانی ...دریغ از تک مشکلی که از منو خونوادم حل شده باشه منم جزئی از این کشورم بخدا...وقتی نامردی به این وضوح تاثیر معدل رو ک ۹۰ درصد ب سود بچه پولدارای غیر انتفاعیه رو تو صحن مجلس تصویب میکنن تنها کاری که میتونم بکنم اینه که همون یک ساعتی که وقتمو میگیره برای رای دادن و انتخابات رو بشینم خونه بخونم شاید تو همون یه ساعت فرمولی چیزی حفظ کنم شاید یک هزارم جبران ضرری که آموزشو پرورش و نماینده مجلس به سرنوشت و آیندم زده جبران شه یک هزارم از تاثیر معدل کم شه شده عدالت به تمام معنا داره اجرا میشه تو مملکت واقعا خیر ببینین که دارین خیر میرسونین به منو امثال من ...خداخودش رحم کنه فقط خودش....


*
همش دروغ ...دروغ ....وعده های سرخرمن 
ای بابا ... کی به فکر ماست؟!!
همه به فکر منافع خودشون !!!!
*

----------


## _fatemeh_

تنها کاری که ما میتونیم تو این فرصت باقی مونده تا کنکور بکنیم اینه که سخت درس بخونیم و دعا کنیم خدا خودش یه کاری برای ما معدل پایینا کنه .

----------


## Frigidsoul

از ماست که بر ماست ((از ریشه))
ولی باید یه چیزی به این آقایون گفت اگه شما پشتتون گرمه ماهم یه پارتی ارجح تر و بالاتر داریم که خدا نام داره اگه میشناسینش

----------


## hamed_habibi

نترس داداش خدا باماست..اثیر الان +...+هم میمونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

درصورت تاثیر قطعی یه مدل 13 باید این دردصدهارو بزنه تهران قبول شه

----------


## DARKSIDER

> فایل پیوست 50421


مال این حرفا نیستی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Saeedt

> درصورت تاثیر قطعی یه مدل 13 باید این دردصدهارو بزنه تهران قبول شه


یه چیزی رو که خیلیا نمیدونن اینه که معدل ۱۳ که بله باید کوهو جا به جا کنه عملا تا رتبه پزشکی رو بیاره ولی حتی معدل ۱۹ هم در امان نیست &nbsp;از این قضیه و تاثیر قطعی....ما کلا روزانه و پردیس7هزار ظرفیت داریم شک نکنین که تعداد معدل بیستیا (بیست تمام)چندین برابر این ظرفیته..،معدل تراز میشه یعنی عملا حتی اون معدل ۱۹ ۱۹ و نیم هم اون امتیازی که باید از معدل بگیرن نمیگیرن...دیگه معدل ۱۵ ۱۶ که جای خود داره خیلی جالبه کارنامه ها رو میدیدم..نمره ریاضی۲۰ درصد کنکور منفی....نمره شیمی۲۰ درصد۱۴....شک ندارم ۹۹ درصد کشک نمره میدن ...

----------


## mohammad.bh

ای بابا چون گفتیم معدل دیگه پر پر شروع کردیم خوندن باز دارن میزنن تو پرمون  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بابا بچه ها بینی و بین ا... کی فکرشو میکرد یهو این اتفاق بیفته؟؟ همه خودشونو واسه تاثیر قطعی آماده کرده بودن بنابراین مثل روال یه ماه پیش که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود بخونین حالا اگه مثبت شد که چه بهتر_

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله...امام درهرصورت با معدل 13 باید این درصد هارو بزنی گرچه گزینه دو رتبه رو سخت تر از سنجش میده...سختگیره..دراخر ترمیم معدلم هس..شایدم + موند

----------


## Dr.ali

دوستان و عزیزان و هم دردان من! بذارید یه چیز رو روشن کنم!
با توجه به ما وقع اخیر و رأی دیوان و استفساریه سازمان از مجلس، مجلس دو تا راه خوشگل داره! یک *قانون رو تصحیح کنه و بگه فقط معدل سوم و چهارم سوابق محسوب میشه*! که در اینصورت سازمان رنجش با خوشحالی فراوان تأثیر رو سریعاً و یقیناً *قطعی* اعلام میکنه! :Yahoo (2):  تا اینجا چیزی دست و بال ما رو نگرفته! جز اینکه خدای رحمان بهمون رحم کنه و مثل همیشه که هوامونو داشته مصوبه *ترمیم معدل* برای خرداد95 *ان شألله* طراحی و اجرایی بشه که البته بعید هم نیست...چون اگه میخواستن بذارن برای 96 اجراییش کنن لزومی نداشت فعلاً به تصویب ریاست جمهوری برسه و اینهمه جنجال رسانه ای برپا کنند!
دو، بگه *بر اساس قانون سوابق باید به سال دوم هم تسری پیدا کنه و* (نهایتاً و در بدترین وضع ممکن و با توجه به اینکه اینجا ایرانه و اگه بخوان یه جوون رو استخدام کنند به اندازه سن نوح نبی(ع) وقت میخوان ولی برای تصویب قوانین مزخرف که حتی مندل هم ازشون خندش میگیره از یک شب تا صبح زمان میخوان!) *بگه از امسال باید امتحانات دوم هم نهایی بشه* که در اینصورت سازمان رنجش چاره ای نداره جز اینکه* تأثیر سوابق95 رو مثبت اعلام کنه* که مو کندن از خرس غنیمته برای ما!
اما زیر شاخه راه دوم اینه که بگه *زیر ساخت ها باید فراهم بشه و از خرداد96 امتحانات دوم دبیرستان هم نهایی باید باشه* که خب در اینصورت هم باز فرق چندانی به حال ما نمیکنه! باز هم تأثیر *95* باید *مثبت* باشه! و گرنه سازمان رنجش میدونه و دیوان عدالت!

اما نکته مثبتش اینجاست که* در هر صورت مصوبه ترمیم معدل تا زمانی که بنا باشه سوابق در کنکور اعمال بشه* (چه مثبت چه قطعی) *به قوت خودش پا برجاست* (مگر اینکه خدایی نکرده خدایی نکرده شواری عالی آموزش و پرورش تشکیل جلسه بده و مصوبش رو تغییر بده! که بعیده! چون اون موقع ما میدونیم و ساختمان مرکزی وزارت آموزش و پرورش طبقه چهارم، شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش!) :Yahoo (100): 
به هر حال امیدوارم کام روا بشیم و شهریور95 کلی تاپیک و پست شاد از اعضای مظلوم ببینم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

اولا فعلا تاثیر + اعلام شده...دوما جو بدجور به سمت تاثیر + موندن هستش...سوما همه جا میگن + میمونه...4اگه مجلس قرار باشه + اعلام کنه تا 96 + میمونه چون سال سومیا که 95 نهایی میدن 96 کنکور دارن...ایا سال دوم اونا نهایی بوده؟خیر

----------


## After4Ever

بچه ها صداتون رو به گوش نماینده های مجلس برسونید

----------


## Dr.ali

> ...4اگه مجلس قرار باشه + اعلام کنه تا 96 + میمونه چون سال سومیا که 95 نهایی میدن 96 کنکور دارن...ایا سال دوم اونا نهایی بوده؟خیر


عرض ارادت حامد عزیز! :Yahoo (1): 
موارد یک تا سه با قائده *اینجا ایران است* میرن پی کار و زندگیشون!
اما نکته چهارم نکته جَلَبی بود! بهش دقت نکرده بودم! دمت جیییییییز! :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Dr.ali

> بچه ها صداتون رو به گوش نماینده های مجلس برسونید


شما *گوش* رو نشون بده داداش تا من به شخصه صدای کل داوطلبان مظلوم رو برسونم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## wizard2015

*دیوان به این خاطر تاثیر قطعی رو باطل اعلام کرد که در قانون مصوب مجلس گفته شده که نمرات سه سال آخر باید تاثیر داده بشه و دیوان هم که دید فقط سال سوم تاثیر داده شده رای به ابطال تاثیر قطعی داد.
تا کنکور هم حدود ۵ ماه وقت هست مجلس میتونه راحت یه استفساریه بده و بگه تا زمانی که سه سال نیست تاثیر کم کم و از سال سوم به میزان ۲۵ درصد قطعی اعمال بشه.
خود دیوان هم گفت که اگه مجلس یه استفساریه بده تاثیر قطعی برمیگرده.به خاطر همین هم به نظر من به احتمال زیاد تاثیر سوابق در کنکور ۹۵ به صورت قطعیه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​خیر دیوان گفت مجلس اگر اعتراض داره تقدیم دیوان کنه تا بررسی بشه

----------


## reza_m.d.d

خر ما از کره گی دم نداشت
والسلام

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ی همچنین درباره اظهارنظر یکی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مبنی بر عجیب بودن رأی دیوان عدالت اداری افزود: اظهارات یک نماینده مجلس نمی‌تواند ملاک باشد. ممکن است یک نماینده حرفی بزند که مستند به قانون باشد یا نباشد ولی در حکمی که هیئت عمومی صادره کرده، فراینده قانونی طی شده و اگر هم کسی اشکالی به این رأی داشته باشد، در آئین‌دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری راه اعتراض به حکم هیئت عمومی مشخص است.رئیس دیوان عدالت اداری توضیح داد: اگر کسی به این رأی یا آرای دیگر هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری اعتراض دارد، می‌تواند درخواست اعمال ماده 89 قانون را کند. موارد دیگر هم داریم که رأی از هیئت عمومی صادر می‌شود اما طرف مقابل اعتراض و استدلال می‌کند و پرونده به هیئت تخصصی می‌رود و سپس مجدداً در هیئت عمومی طرح می‌شود.وی : اما وقتی فرایند قانونی یک حکمی طی و لازم‌الاجرا شده است، کسی نمی‌تواند بگوید من اجرا نمی‌کنم. اگر سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور، وزارت علوم یا حتی مجلس شورای اسلامی به رأی صادره اعتراض دارد، اعتراض خود را تقدیم دیوان کند تا موضوع رسیدگی شود. اما این حق را ندارند خود را مقابل رأی مقاوم نشان دهند.

----------


## محمد امیر

اگر مجلس در جواب به استفساریه سازمان سنجش تفسیری را بدهد که در واقع تفسیر نباشد و به جای تفسیر قانون جدید باشد از نظر شورای نگهبان مردود میشود چون به تفسیر قانون پیشین نپرداخته است و قانون جدید گذاشته و اسم این کار تفسیر نیست و قانون گذاری است و شورای نگهبان این مصوبه را مردود مکند.میگی نه برو از یه نماینده بپرس

----------


## afshin_moghtada

بنده که با معدل 14.7 پرچمم به شدت بالاست، فرض رو بر این گذاشتم که معدل  به صورت قطعی اعمال میشه. یعنی 3 هیچ به نفع سنجش. اینجوری مجبورم تلاشمو بیشتر کنم. با خودم قرار گذاشتم شبی نیم ساعت بیشتر بخونم واسه جبران معدل. حالا اگه تاثیر مثبت یا حذف شد که دیگه 3 هیچ به نفع من میشه. اینجوری دیگه علاف مجلس و سنجش و دیوان و شورای نگهبان و بقیه هم نمیشم.

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 50426

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 50427

----------


## politician

رای مادرمجلس اصلاح طلبان وحامیان دولت

----------


## Dr.ali

> رای مادرمجلس اصلاح طلبان وحامیان دولت


آره حتماً...همینمون کم مونده...که بشن لنگه دوم مجلس ششم و مردم کشک!
همینجوریش امیدی به نماینده ها نیست وااای به حال اینکه بخوان آقایون بیان روی کار...
وزارت علوم همین دولت بود گل گذاشت به سرمون دیگه...

----------


## biology115

> آره حتماً...همینمون کم مونده...که بشن لنگه دوم مجلس ششم و مردم کشک!
> همینجوریش امیدی به نماینده ها نیست وااای به حال اینکه بخوان آقایون بیان روی کار...
> وزارت علوم همین دولت بود گل گذاشت به سرمون دیگه...


 :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):

----------


## politician

> آره حتماً...همینمون کم مونده...که بشن لنگه دوم مجلس ششم و مردم کشک!
> همینجوریش امیدی به نماینده ها نیست وااای به حال اینکه بخوان آقایون بیان روی کار...
> وزارت علوم همین دولت بود گل گذاشت به سرمون دیگه...


اولاکه صداوسیمابدجوری مغزافرادی امثال شماروشستشوداده ثانیاوزارت علوم هیئت اجرائیه وقانونش روهمین تندروهدرمجلس اتصویب کردن همونطورکه سهمیه ایثارگری روبه25درصدرسوندن پس بهترین کارروی کارامدن یک مجلس معتدل واصلاح طلبه که ازین تعصبای بیجاوغیرمعقول نداره پس امیدبه اصلاحاتی که هرچندهمه روتاروپودکردن اما هم چنان سرپاین

----------


## bvb09

خداییش بیاین رو راست باشیم...... الان من برا امتحانا زحمت کشیدم معدلمم خوب شد... حالا ی گروهی اون موقع زحمت نکشیدن حالاهم زحمت نمیکشن برا کنکور میگن همش تقصیر امتحاناس... ی ذره رو راست باشین با خودتون اگه اونا نداری ب جاش 75 درصد دیگه داری بجنگ برا این!!!!!

----------


## mohammad.bh

دوست عزیز شما رو راست بودی زحمت کشیدی پس بقل دستی من که هرجلسه فامیلشون مراقب بود میبرردش تو کلاس همه رو بهش میگفت معدلش با نامردی شد 19.50 چی؟

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## bvb09

> دوست عزیز شما رو راست بودی زحمت کشیدی پس بقل دستی من که هرجلسه فامیلشون مراقب بود میبرردش تو کلاس همه رو بهش میگفت معدلش با نامردی شد 19.50 چی؟
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


عاقا این اصن چ ربطی ب تو داره؟؟؟؟!! معدلت کم شد چون ی نفر ب بغل دستیت تقلب میرسوند؟؟؟!!! خیلی جالبع!!

----------


## reza1995live

> عاقا این اصن چ ربطی ب تو داره؟؟؟؟!! معدلت کم شد چون ی نفر ب بغل دستیت تقلب میرسوند؟؟؟!!! خیلی جالبع!!


دوست عزیز شما احتمالا هیچی از تراز بندی نمیدونید که میگید بشما چه ربطی داره....تو ترازبندی همه چی و همه کس به همه چی و همه کس ارتباط داره

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## bvb09

> دوست عزیز شما احتمالا هیچی از تراز بندی نمیدونید که میگید بشما چه ربطی داره....تو ترازبندی همه چی و همه کس به همه چی و همه کس ارتباط داره
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


ن فقط شما میدونی من ته منظورم اینه که دیگه الان وقت بهونه آوردن نیس!!

----------


## reza1995live

> ن فقط شما میدونی من ته منظورم اینه که دیگه الان وقت بهونه آوردن نیس!!


نه اتفاقا هیچی نمیدونم ولی در اشتباه بودن حرف قبلی تون شک ندارم.
دقیقا مبنای حرفتون عامل بدبختی مملکته، اگه ما نمیتونم حق خودمون رو بگیرم باید تلاش کنیم حق بعدیا ضایع نشه.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.ali

> خداییش بیاین رو راست باشیم...... الان من برا امتحانا زحمت کشیدم معدلمم خوب شد... حالا ی گروهی اون موقع زحمت نکشیدن حالاهم زحمت نمیکشن برا کنکور میگن همش تقصیر امتحاناس... ی ذره رو راست باشین با خودتون اگه اونا نداری ب جاش 75 درصد دیگه داری بجنگ برا این!!!!!


حرف شما درست!
زحمت کشیدی! نوش جونت ان شألله که موفق باشی، من زحمت نکشیدم، تنبلی کردم...4 ساله دارم تاوان پس میدم...کافی نیست بنظر شما؟!
یعنی اگه کسی یه جا کم کاری کرد باید تا آخر عمر گیر اون یه کارش باشه؟!

----------


## Dr.ali

> اولاکه صداوسیمابدجوری مغزافرادی امثال شماروشستشوداده ثانیاوزارت علوم هیئت اجرائیه وقانونش روهمین تندروهدرمجلس اتصویب کردن همونطورکه سهمیه ایثارگری روبه25درصدرسوندن پس بهترین کارروی کارامدن یک مجلس معتدل واصلاح طلبه که ازین تعصبای بیجاوغیرمعقول نداره پس امیدبه اصلاحاتی که هرچندهمه روتاروپودکردن اما هم چنان سرپاین


اولاً من اصلاً با این صدا و سیمای ستون پنجمی کاری ندارم...دوماً قانونی که گِل گذاشته به سر ما مصوب  *شهریور92 شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو* است! نه مجلس! قانون مجلس مال سال*86* بود که  وزارت علوم احمدی نژاد اجراش نکرد چون هنوز همه چی در هم و بر هم بود!
سوماً مجلس اصلاح طلب قبلاً خودشو توی دوره ششم که فقط *2 درصد* نطق هاشون در رابطه با *مردم* بود نشون داده!
چهارماً دولت معتدل هم همون وعده*100 روزش* برامون بس بود...
پنجماً میگن *همه رو تار و مار کردند* نه تار و پود! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## politician

> اولاً من اصلاً با این صدا و سیمای ستون پنجمی کاری ندارم...دوماً قانونی که گِل گذاشته به سر ما مصوب  *شهریور92 شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو* است! نه مجلس! قانون مجلس مال سال*86* بود که  وزارت علوم احمدی نژاد اجراش نکرد چون هنوز همه چی در هم و بر هم بود!
> سوماً مجلس اصلاح طلب قبلاً خودشو توی دوره ششم که فقط *2 درصد* نطق هاشون در رابطه با *مردم* بود نشون داده!
> چهارماً دولت معتدل هم همون وعده*100 روزش* برامون بس بود...
> پنجماً میگن *همه رو تار و مار کردند* نه تار و پود!


اولابرواول لغت نامه روببین که یه معنی تاروپودمیشه پراکنده ونابودوویران ساختن دومالیاقت امثال شماهااحمدی نژادهایندکه جزبدبختی هیچ خاصیت دیگه ای نداشتن سوماتاثیرقطعی قانون مصوب مجلس سال92بودکه به شورافشارآوردتامصوبه روتصویب کنه وچاره ای جزتبعیت ازتصمیم مجلس نداشتچهارمااین که میگی احمدی نژاداجرانکرداشتباهه چون اعضای شورای سنجش فقطدولتی نیستندوقانون سال86تاثیرمثبت بودکه اجراهم شدپس بیخودی به پای دولت تدبیروامیدنندازین :Yahoo (56):

----------


## mpaarshin

> خداییش بیاین رو راست باشیم...... الان من برا امتحانا زحمت کشیدم معدلمم خوب شد... حالا ی گروهی اون موقع زحمت نکشیدن حالاهم زحمت نمیکشن برا کنکور میگن همش تقصیر امتحاناس... ی ذره رو راست باشین با خودتون اگه اونا نداری ب جاش 75 درصد دیگه داری بجنگ برا این!!!!!


چندتا میخوای واست بیارم که با معدل پایین درصدای خیلی خوبی زدن؟؟ خیلیا هستن که سرشون به سنگ میخوره میخوان جبران گذشته کنن ولی اصلا نمیتونن تو زحمت کشیدی پایت قویه یکی نکشیده پایش ضعیفه باید دو برابر تو بخونه ولی وقتی معدل تاثیر داره ده برابر توام بخونه نمیتونه کاری کنه انقدر هم معدل بالا هست که رتبه داغون دارن تو کنکور،،معدل باید راه جبران داشته باشه وقتی نداره خیلیا میگن چون معدلمون پایینه نمیتونیم رشته دلخواه رو قبول شیم نا امید میشن،،شما بار روانی این قضیه رو نمیبینی

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------

